# Fayette help!!



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Coastal Outfitters, Pale Rider, I'm going to grab my boat from Matagorda and head to La Grange the saturday of Feb. the 16th, never fished the lake before, where do I put in, what exit to take (I assume off of hwy. 71), fish shallow? deep? lake regulations etc.. any help would be appreciated, I need to order some punch bait, which one??


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I know a little about fishing Fayette and I would say get any good quality baitlike SureShot, Danny Kings, Mr. Whiskers, etc...Fish in the area of the hot water discharge this time of year its your best bet. Do you know how to use slip corks? If you do thats pretty effective right now. Just set your bait to be within a foot or so of the bottom. Watch for very subtle bites...if you need more or more specific info drop me a pm..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Garry (texasGG) knows Fayette and speaks the truth. In fact, he's probably realesed more fish in Fayette than I've caught. LOL 

Feel free to PM either he or I.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Was there saturday with my son just ran his boat to check it out 6 boat out side of discard no eyes with me so we could not see if fish were on or not lots of boats and wind thats all i got.JWCOOP


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

kim e cooper said:


> Was there saturday with my son just ran his boat to check it out 6 boat out side of discard no eyes with me so we could not see if fish were on or not lots of boats and wind thats all i got.JWCOOP


James, Does your keyboard have the standard punctuation keys like mine does or does it just have the letters? Just wondering....:wink:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I see a period!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Got my sureshot in yesterday so i might be there saturday will report if i go good luck to every one . jwcoop


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I ordered the mr. Whiskers punch bait last week, tried it out in my backyard(pond) worked good, stayed on the hook, funny, here I am gonna run off to fish Fayette next weekend and I have all the cats I want in my backyard, just not the same though, coop don't forget to give a report mon.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Will do its nice today and iam off but have alot of honey do,s i have to get rid of or i would be there today. jwcoop


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

McBuck said:


> James, Does your keyboard have the standard punctuation keys like mine does or does it just have the letters? Just wondering....:wink:


Surely, a man of few words............here's a few extra periods for ya, coop.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dang....*

The ole catfish board is getting grammatically correct!! (I prolly ought to do spell check on that grammatically word and spell our probably! LOL). I know you all (not y'all) are just kidding!! LMAO

Later
R3F


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Fished all day Sunday no luck in the trees went to discharge only 8 nice ones, was very slow had to move around to get those.Later jwcoop


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Any water turkeys on the lake?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes there was a lot of them in the trees.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We fished Fayette this morning and it was VERY slow. Caught 4.... Very hit and miss right now. They are not in the discharge in any numbers at all.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

texasGG said:


> We fished Fayette this morning and it was VERY slow. Caught 4.... Very hit and miss right now. They are not in the discharge in any numbers at all.


Gary, That's too bad. I hope you didn't get stuck out there in nasty weather to boot. It's been drizzling all morning here in SA...


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going back over Monday and spend some time finding them...they have to be somewhere... Weather was ok this morning but turning bad right now we are expecting about 3-4 inches near the lake so maybe the fresh water will get them going....


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I would expect to find them early under the birds back in the coves, using slip corks and punch bait in 8-10 feet or shallower. Has that not been working even with the birds on the lake?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Any one going to Fayette this weekend? We got over 3inches of rain this pasted weekend may that will turn them on ! I will be there unless i go for crapp at Summerville my brother has been doing very good so for at the mouth of Nails creek.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I may try to go on Sunday. I'll let you know as the weekend gets closer. What day were you thinking of going?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Most likely Saturday i heard Summerville was to high . CALL ME.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Well made up my mind will be at FAYETTE in the morning going to the warm water.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone have pictures of Fayette? 
I'm taking my boat there one of these days soon. My motor needs some carb. work done to it.
I'll take catfish over saltwater anyday. But then again I love the fight a redfish gives. But as far as eating fish the taste of catfish gets my mouth watering.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

kim e cooper said:


> Well made up my mind will be at FAYETTE in the morning going to the warm water.


It ought to be a great day weather-wise. Have fun! I will touch base with you in the afternoon. It still looks like Sunday if I get to go...


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

A guy named Jason, fishing with 4-5 inch perch for yellow cat at Fayette caught a new lake record today , for Channel Cats, he weighed the fish on my certified scales and completed the paper work, mailing it tomorrow. The fish weighed 8.90#, 26.5 inches long, 15.5 inches girth.

Weldon kirk
******************************


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Weldon. How's the bite over there? Pickin' up any?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

That's awesome! That beats the old record by almost 2 lbs. The bar just got set higher!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Well the bite is still slow end up with 9 very nice fish they are full of eggs so it should pick up real soon. Was great day out on the water. later JWCOOP


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Great job, James! Hopefully, things are getting ready to pick up.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Fayette, this weekend who;s going ?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

The recently caught Fayette county 8.90# Channel cat Record fell this morning. Garry Miller of Smithville caught a 9.44# that he weighed on certified scales and filed for the record. The fish was caguht in the discharge. Pictures later.

Way to go Garry.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Way to go GG!!! That is definitely encouraging news!!


----------

